# wheel speed sensor "how to"



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently had the abs light on my dashboard and related fault code which pointed to my front right wheel speed sensor. Changing it was not a simple 5 min job which I thought it would be.

First, the sensor will not easily come out, from the picture below you can see what happens when yoy try to lever it out.

From above.









The result was that I needed to take off the brake calliper and brake disk.

The next problem was the screw that hold the disk was very tight, an impact driver made no "impact", in the end I used a very large philips screw driver which had a square shaft in combination with a spanner on the shaft to get it off.

This is the view from the fron with the disk off, as you can see it is still not easily accessable due to the slotted timing disk.

It is then advisable to also remove the heat shield for better access.










It is then advisable to also remove the heat shield for better access.

I then hammered in a stout flat bladed screw driver from the front/side.










There must be a mile of fine wire in the sensor. After removing the debris there was still some plastics stuch in the hole.










I used a dremmel to get it out.



















I then cleaned up the hole with some sandpaper










The new sensor then slotted in nicely.










After clearing the fault codes, it took a couple of start, stops for the warning light to go off.

Hope that will be useful to others.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Fantastic Matey....

Only reason i'm posting is so i can find it again under the view my posts search !!!

But really top notch job... I've got a rear left to do don't think it's gone completely but it seems to be ABSing on right hand turns alot... but left you can corner harder and it's fine :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent!! I have the same fault and was woundering how to do it as I didnt want to go bludgering it to bits without knowing first.....This will be a great help in me completing mine...Nice work and a good write up....

Mark.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

First class write up of the wheel speed sensor


----------



## WEALY (Feb 4, 2009)

HOW MUCH WAS THE SENSOR?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good work freegeek nice one mate.

DAZ


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

WEALY said:


> HOW MUCH WAS THE SENSOR?


The new sensor was about £50 from the dealer, but I have since seen them for about a tenner on ebay.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Same sensor from GSF parts for under £16.00. I done the same one on mine about 4 months ago but thankfully on this occassion, mine was done in about 30 mins.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Had the same problem with my TT (3.5 years & 26000 miles old) fortunately my nephew works for roadside assistance pluged in his VAG-COM ? diagnosed the problem, as previously stated cost £50 took about 40 mins too change had also had to remove the disc because the sensor decided to come appart also used my dremmel to remove some of the plastic housing and to clean up the locating hole, switched on the ignition, ESP light went out straight away but had too pump the brakes a few times too clear the ABS......job done


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

WEALY said:


> HOW MUCH WAS THE SENSOR?


I got mine off flea bay for £8  not sure if it will last as long as the one from the dealers but hey for £8 you cant grumble


----------



## taff_tt (Dec 11, 2009)

i did what the post said, word for word, except i managed to wiggle my sensor out.
i did as per instructions and my lights haven't gone off.

ive plugged it in to diagnostics reader and i get 1 DTC

01316 ABS Control Module

this is now popping up and wont clear when i chose 'clear DTC's'

does any one know what this problem is or even where the module is???

not great timing for no ESP or ABS with all this snow, well the ABS neways.

i'd probably turn the ESP off in the snow ;-)

cheers guys.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

the rear ones are difrent to that one tho!! they have a wire coming from it, i tried to do mine the other week and when id got it all to bits it was the wrong one!!


----------



## taff_tt (Dec 11, 2009)

ye its a wire that brings the connector to the swing arm as it would b very difficult to try and connect the plug on the back of the hub, as u know there is little to no room there.

Mine was a rear sensor.


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone have the part number for a new sensor?


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure, but should find what you need here

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... BS-Sensors

Good Luck!


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link... (another link with what looks like same make sensors but cheaper http://www.vwspares.co.uk/tt_brakes.php)

Part numbers for future reference

Front Left: 1J0 927 803
Front Right: 1J0 927 804
Rear: 1J0 927 807 D


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Jim; I have this job on my list too.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

how the hell do you get the plug off the sensor... it's being a nightmare.... can't work out if you press the top or push the top (the bit where the plastic is near the wire)


----------



## taff_tt (Dec 11, 2009)

i poked and prodded at it with 2 small flat headed screwdrivers, it was a b*tch to get off, plenty of fiddling and off it came!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a curved edge protruding at the wire end of the connector. You need to press this in hard and the bottom of the clip at the sensor end should spring out and clear the locking pip on the sensor housing. You might need to press the connector on further if the springey clip is stuck on the edge of the pip. Then it should be free to wiggle off.

Wish I'd seen the alternative sensors were so much cheaper! Do their connectors fit properly? Sometimes alternative electrical sensor/motor/pump etc. connectors have different keys or that don't seal properly.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Guys, if cornering speedily to the right [not loosing traction] then the traction control light flashes.... would this be my speed sensor problem?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

christurbo said:


> Guys, if cornering speedily to the right [not loosing traction] then the traction control light flashes.... would this be my speed sensor problem?


any noise associated with it?? my car now drives like a TT should round corners.... (trackion light used to kick in, especially on right handers, (felt like the left wheel as losing a speed reading and trying to straighten up) turned out it was my rear diff [smiley=bigcry.gif] didn't hurt the pocket as much as i thought... Thankfully !!!!!!!second had diff in, and i honestly think it'd been on it's way for a while, a oil changed helped it survive a little longer.... but not can really throw it in corners and no trackion light or feeling of car trying to correct a slide that wasn't happeneing !!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

freegeek said:


> WEALY said:
> 
> 
> > HOW MUCH WAS THE SENSOR?
> ...


i recently changed the rears and got quoted £59 each from the dealers!bought 2 for £46 from GSF and the name on the original ones was the same as the new ones from GSF.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> christurbo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, if cornering speedily to the right [not loosing traction] then the traction control light flashes.... would this be my speed sensor problem?
> ...


It was a damaged tyre on front nearside wheel - it had bulges which caused the traction control light to pop up when turning in.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

As mentioned above, I had this problem. ESP light used to come on a lot and VAGCOm showed the ABS sensor as the problem.

But whilst fitting my coilovers, I took the plugs off and at the same time I sprayed them all (sensor and plug) in switch cleaner.

There have been no issues ever since, so worth unplugging them and spraying up with switch cleaner before you start replacing the sensors.


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Just spent the last few hours trying to change my offside front sensor as I've never attempted to take a caliper or disc off so taking it slow only to realise I've been sold the wrong sensor :evil: looks like they have sold me the nearside sensor as the plug faces into the driveshaft. So everything back on and now have to wait for them to open Monday. Sensor was an absolute pain to get out even after a few good squirts (quarter of a can) of WD40. Managed it in the end without breaking the sensor in the housing though thank god. At least I know how to change my discs and pads now


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. This is a complete sod of a job. When the right rear went a year or so back, I bought the sensor but quickly gave up and put up with the £70 labour from a local garage. This time (with the front right) not to be outdone and better tooled, I was definitely going to do it myself. Sensor was £16.26 for a genuine VAG from Ebay. Removed the calliper and discs to gain access, ended up drilling the sensor out and applying copious amounts of brute force and ignorance because of corrosion. Had to give a really good sand with wet and dry (I didn't have any suitable files) and then lightly tap the new sensor back into position, as it was a bit more snug than I had hoped. Job done, but probably took me a couple of hours.


----------



## vwjim (Nov 27, 2011)

Without getting the fault codes read, is there any way of working out if its the front or rear sensor that is faulty?

Mine warning light is coming on intermittently, but with increasing frequency now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It might be possible to measure each sensor's coil resistance with a multimeter and hopefully the faulty one will measure open circuit or some obvious difference. If you put the meter on AC mV you may also be able to measure the signal strength when the wheel spins too. If the problem is intermittent though you may go to all the trouble and find nothing. Measuring live sensors with Vag-Com is a lot easier if you have it.


----------



## vwjim (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks. Think I'm off to the local place in the morning to get the codes read. Probably save a lot of time in the long run.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One word of warning - the stored ABS fault codes often go away when you turn the ignition off, so it might be a good idea to leave the ignition on if the fault occurs on the way there, if it's not easily reproduceable with a short test drive.

There is a way to read the speed off the wheel sensors however as you drive along - this might be better as you could spot a wheel that was losing pulses on a smooth road and not perhaps yet reaching the point to trigger a fault.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Just ordered a rear sensor from VWspares. Thanks for the link  Half the price of Euro Car Parts. I did think of a cheap ebay one but as its the same make as the Euro I thought that its best to get a good make as I was saving £30. This forum is very useful 8) Thanks to Grahamstt for doing the Vag Com check. No other faults  not bad for 140,000 mile 10 year old car.


----------



## vwjim (Nov 27, 2011)

vwjim said:


> thanks. Think I'm off to the local place in the morning to get the codes read. Probably save a lot of time in the long run.


I got the codes read, and they're telling me its either the lateral or longitudinal sensor that's causing the ABS light to come on.

They cleared the codes, and as soon as the ignition was turned back on, the codes came back.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sometimes these sensors can be recalibrated but if it's reading a fault immediately when the ignition is turned on I'd think it's likely beyond this. Check with Charlie to see if he has a spare but otherwise the dealer is the only place for replacement as far as I know.


----------



## alrob (Aug 28, 2011)

escellent post - I now dont want to attempt myself


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice guide. Hope I don't need this soon.


----------



## numb3r9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the write up!

Had the same issue with the sensor not moving and had fun with the amount of wire that came out.

One time saving technique I used to avoid removing caliper and disk was to run the screwdriver through the stud holes and through to the sensor head before giving it a hell of a bash. Popped out after a few goes.

Again - thanks as this write up gave me the confidence to do the job!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone not wanting to pay Audi prices the my OEM part was made by Ate Part number 10.0711.1362.3 for front right.

Also has VW badge on back of part so go try VW or Seat for equivalent cheaper part.

Finally couldn't be bothered to remove brake bits when my old sensor snapped in place so just knocked magnetic part off the front as close to the hub as possible with large flat blade screwdriver and hammer, this allows enough space to knock through from back without touching ring. If the plastic body of the sensor doesn't come out, drive screwdriver in from top at back and then it can be levered out or knocked thro in one piece.

Thanks for how to.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

What a pain. I changed the wrong one first (front left) which came out easily in 30 minutes or so.

Note what John said, that the error is not easily reproducable and you need to leave ignition on to read the fault code.

It was the front right which had the problem and I have messed it right up. Impossible to remove.










Now waiting for a friend with a dremel to try to break it in pieces. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sycove (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the write up.
I've just done this on mine, Its amazing how much copper wire they can fit in that sensor :mrgreen:

I managed to do it without taking the disk off. I used a flat bladed screwdriver and a Hammer to break off both sides of the sensor then pushed the remnants through.

ESP light out as soon as it was changed, ABS only went out once codes were cleared.


----------



## briggy (Jul 31, 2017)

Great write up. Exactly why I use these forums.

Made out to be a pig of a job, so was ready for it. Not too bad in the end. Accept that it's not coming out in one go and just chip away at the casing left in the hole.

I had problems getting the new sensor in. Had to sand down the casing to make it a little smaller.

Anyway, new sensor was £23 from ECP. Job done.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------

